# Dripping milk no signs of labor



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

today is day 149 for my Oberhalsi. Coming 7yo has had 3 sets of trips. How long can they drip milk before kidding? I don’t want her losing what the babies need. I really thought she’d had these babies by now acting very uncomfortable the last few days. And today started dripping milk. She still has some ligaments. Uncomfortable but not stressed. I worry about the 4 weeks of fescue she got mid-pregnancy when it was suppose to be a Bermuda mix. It was horse quality and supposedly endopyhte free. She’s alert gobbling up alfalfa but picking at her grain. (She’s not food hog like most anyway) Yesterday her vulva had swelled and is a bit open. So how long should I wait ? And would inducing be a consideration? TIA


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't induce.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It's not very uncommon for our cows to drip milk about 12 hours before labor starts. I would give her time and I also would not induce.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Patience, patience, dear fellow goat midwife! My does could go a week over time and still consider themselves being normal. Just suppose she is full with kids, and they struggle to get into the right position in the crowd ...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you!! I’m not trying to jump the gun just yet. I’ve read that exposure to fescue can cause them to not go into an active labor. I know it wasnt much exposure but still scares me. She’s never made it to her due date before and she’s never dripped milk either. Do I have to worry about her losing too much before the babies get here? I will be seeing my vet Saturday at a vaccine clinic if for some reason I need anything I can get it then. Need some Labor vibes y’all!!!! LoL


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Heres my Unace, shes registered but I have misplaced her papers ‍♀


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is she as uneasy all the time? Then I still more believe she must shift position to enable the kids to get into the right position.

With that udder, I think she has enough colostrum for her babies even if it drips. I would be more concerned for infection, when the milk drops, but it seems to be a clean surface for her to lay her udder on. Even when pre-labour really starts, and she feels she must dig and scrabble.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She is currently resting peacefully. The kids have been extremely active. They'll actually move her leg or her bag will jiggle as they kick around. So maybe she is waiting for them to get in line. I clean her stall twice a day and lay down new hay as needed. It's warm today but raining although I will try to get her out for exercise. She pretty much just lays around when she's inside.



Trollmor said:


> Is she as uneasy all the time? Then I still more believe she must shift position to enable the kids to get into the right position.
> 
> With that udder, I think she has enough colostrum for her babies even if it drips. I would be more concerned for infection, when the milk drops, but it seems to be a clean surface for her to lay her udder on. Even when pre-labour really starts, and she feels she must dig and scrabble.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If they are many, no wonder she gets tired! Hope she can find pleasure in a nice walk. Often it feels better afterwards, even when we for sure do not want to get out!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a doe that would drip and if she lay down there was a huge wet spot when she got up. She kidded a week late with triplets. Then milked for 2 years, til I dried her up to breed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I just went back to my Kidding thread to see when my doe started dripping and it was 3 days before she had her triplets. So not to worry. Drom is older too she's 5-6ish so it might just be that your doe is looser than a younger doe. We sag and bag as we get older so do goats. I'd just keep watching and getting ready for your sweet new kids.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Trollmor said:


> If they are many, no wonder she gets tired! Hope she can find pleasure in a nice walk. Often it feels better afterwards, even when we for sure do not want to get out!


It finally stopped raining! I opened the barn and she did find her way out all the way to my backyard lol ill Let her hang out awhile before I put her back up.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't think of that. Surely she can't be far from showing me these kiddos ☺ She's always had triplets


GoofyGoat said:


> I just went back to my Kidding thread to see when my doe started dripping and it was 3 days before she had her triplets. So not to worry. Drom is older too she's 5-6ish so it might just be that your doe is looser than a younger doe. We sag and bag as we get older so do goats. I'd just keep watching and getting ready for your sweet new kids.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON babies!!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck in your labour, sweetheart!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Awww... Pretty lady. She looks uncomfortable. ***Labor vibes!!***


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the labor vibes! Day 150. No babies. She was breathing very fast last night and acting uncomfortable getting up and down, pawing. But nothing. She does look like her belly has dropped because now she looks nearly emaciated . She has white goo today but she’s had goo for a month ‍♀ Her bag won’t get any bigger, still has some ligaments left but they are spread far. She has been standing much more since last night. I won’t be able to check on her this evening for a few hours. Figures.. Is it weird that when she lays down she seems to chill out but when she’s up just standing she breathes faster and starts gazing. Maybe taking her for a walk is in order. C’mon babies!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

It’s baby time!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We are ready!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Watch her really closely now! She's almost there!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

she pushed the bag out an hour ago. She not stressed and only mildly pushing no nose or feet yet.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

she pushed the bag out an hour ago. She not stressed and only mildly pushing no nose or feet yet. Not sure if I should leave her be since she not pushing hard yet?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I would go in an check to make sure she doesn't a malpositioned kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Once you see something get pushed out then the clock starts after 30-45 min you should scrub up and check her. You should feel hoofs and nose. If she's dialated fully it should start progressing soon I wouldn't leave her side at this point.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok all is well! She just took FOREVER! I did end up going in one hand/wrist length and found a nose and two feet so I let her be for awhile and just watched. She progressed very slow but never stressed or struggled. The second was also very slow more than an hour. Again everything fine she just took her time! Two BIG healthy boys and we’re up and nursing in no time. She has so much milk it’s running out would it be okay to steal a few ounces to freeze? I’ll post some pics in a few they got their daddy’s Lamancha ears lol


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

she is a beautiful girl.. good Luck with the babies..:run:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjobhighfive)(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on the two bucklings! 
I'm relieved that it all went so well.
Yes, save some colostrum it could be a life saver down the road.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations on the new babies! 

Maybe I'm just a worry wort after the slow, weird labor my Annika had last year. Keep an eye on Mama. We had a slow labor last year and it was because my girl had milk fever. Lack of calcium lessens muscle strength - making contractions weaker than they should be. We had to dose with CMPK for a few days.

If she's stays on feed and seems to feel fine, you're golden. But if she starts acting off, give her some Magic and some calcium right away.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Enjoy the new kids!


----------

